# Testimony of ex-RCC priest



## Dawie (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.bereanbeacon.org/audio/A_Priests_Story_Testimony_of_Richard_Bennett.mp3


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 7, 2009)

That fellow's address is near Austin TX. I am going to try to meet him someday.


----------

